
Ask HN: Is Udacity's AI nanodegree worth it? - nnq
Do you think Udacity newest AI nanodegree priced at $2400 (3x800&#x2F;trimester) is worth it, for someone who wants to change careers from software dev (full-stack web) towards AI&#x2F;ML but with no formal compsci education? I&#x27;m currently going through some other AI&#x2F;ML materials like their older and cheaper ML-nanodegree ($200&#x2F;mon+50% off if finished &lt;6 months, now at ~40% through it). Right now I really care about this money because of complicated life situations, so even if I can easily make this, I don&#x27;t feel like burning this cash on something of dubious benefit.<p><i>Will most jobs in the field go towards PhDs and MScs anyway, and such a nano-degree would mean nothing, so I am better of learning on my own from cheaper resources? Or is a much cheaper nanodegree + other courses that I&#x27;ll probably get certified from Coursera be the same thing. Or do you think there would be somthing of value in this nanodegree they offer that would help in getting a job after it, even lacking a formal education, being in Europe, and not really having an interesting? My goal is to land a job or paid-internship at some company doing cool real world ML and hopefully also with access to a tons of data.</i><p>(More on me: good at learning on my own, above average math &amp; physics background despite being a uni drop-out from an unrelated field, I&#x27;d dare say I&#x27;m a decent software engineer (but with not that much to show on resume and github because I made bad decisions and wasted years working for either failed startups or &quot;dubious&quot; clients under strong NDAs). I even dare think that I have some truly original ideas about solving some tough AI&#x2F;ML problems (though this is probably wishful thinking, there are too many way smarter than me folks grinding on this in academia), especially around explainable ai, and around using current technologies to build &quot;common sense infused human-like agents&quot;. But I also tend to get lazy and lose motivation for stretches of time so maybe more strucutre would help me.)
======
ztratar
IMO proper educational courses are not a means to an end, and will need strong
supplement and continued work. It will provide a good foundation, and in the
long run probably increases your worth as an engineer (ML or full-stack) more
than a couple grand per year. Thus, as an investment, it's quite high.

In addition, as a full-stack engineer with no CompSci background, these types
of courses and projects (non-CRUD, more challenging) will help set you apart
from the waves upon waves of Rails/Angular bootcamp grads.

~~~
nnq
> these types of courses and projects (non-CRUD, more challenging) will help
> set you apart from the waves upon waves of Rails/Angular bootcamp grads

yes, but the question is more like whether _this particular course
/nanodegree_, which is priced like >4x as much as other courses in the fields,
_is really worth it?_

I mean, they did kind of a poor job explaining its contents and why it's
better than maybe getting a similar thing by combining much cheaper or free
resources from them and their "competitor" MOOC platforms... even the backers,
IBM + Amazon Alexa + Didi... are not exactly the most transparent and
"leading" entities in their field, it's not like they have a "backed by
Google/Facebook" that would inspires 10x more trust.

I will definitely continue learning more and trying to get a career in this
field... but my question is _about this particular learning resource: do you
think it would be really worth the price?_

------
e_py
I have same doubt about this course. I got selected for the AI nanodegree and
it's really a big investment for me. In my country a masters price starts from
1500 Euro, so I am not sure I will join

~~~
meric
I have not studied any nano degrees but I think if your university is half
decent the masters at 1500 Euro, if you can stuff it with AI courses, is a lot
more valuable than a $2400 nanodegree, face to face interaction and discussion
with teachers and students means a lot IMO. I think the nano degree is
targeted at people whose alternative is studying a $20000 masters degree, not
1500 euro.

~~~
e_py
You are right. Maybe it's too focused for people from US.

They both have pros and cons but in the end, I think for me, a master degree
is more interesting:

\- More content and subjects (Usually takes 1-2 years) and usually more
theoretical contents \- Official title \- Options to continue with a doctoral
degree

In favor of the nanodegree:

\- Taught by influential people in the field \- Industry-oriented \- Hiring
partners (?)

I have been thinking and if I was going to take a nanodegree, the only one I
would go for is the self driving car ND. Why? Because It's something
different, something you can't easily find at the university. I see it like a
bootcamp, so maybe if you have a AI background you can learn more about this
particular field and hopefully land a job related to this technology

------
DbSnail
it is $1600(2 x 800)

